# Panther AKA Ziberia BRAG



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

The little black dog that Lee owns (wolfstraum) passed her CGC with flying colors last night. She did great on all of the exercises. She lost focus a bit on the out for a walk part, passing the other dog. The other dog was a HUGE black and tan GSD that is being raised for Guiding Eyes. She got a little bit wiggling when she saw him because other GSD's must be there to PLAY. But I was able to get her back on track again. Her OFA's pre-limes, came back a few weeks ago as GOOD on hips and normal on elbows. It is full speed ahead on her Schutzhund titles. She should be making her first appearence in a show ring in June too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet that put a much needed smile on Lee's face! Congrats!!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweet! You already know how I feel about panther :wub: but it's nice to hear she passed. I went to college, hold down a job, and pay out the wazoo for both state & federal taxes, yet I still haven't received my good citizen certification yet.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Alex, you need a signature line! Even though mine isn't up to date haha.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Trisha and Panzer!!! Congrat's to Lee as well!!!


----------

